

Right Brain vs Left Brain test - Scott_MacGregor
http://www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,21598,22492511-5005375,00.html

======
Scott_MacGregor
It seems like many Engineers will most likely be left-brain dominant. If you
are left brain dominant are you doing anything to make your offering to the
user/customer more right brained friendly, and vice versa?

Also, do you think that this should even be a factor when designing user
interaction, or do you think everyone will interact with your apps pretty much
the same?

Have you given any thought on how to capitalize on this right-brain, left-
brain subject?

------
Mz
FWIW: I've seen this little test before and even shared it around. And the
ultimate conclusion is that it probably means absolutely nothing.

